# How do you fix a small scratch/tear on Saffiano leather?



## Sweetpea19

I have a neon pink Saffiano bag with a teeny tiny tear in the leather revealing the black material underneath. Since the leather is neon pink and the material is black it is more noticeable. I almost thought about using a hot pink marker to dot it but I'm afraid it won't show up since its black. Could this be repaired another way?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I think it would be possible to apply a tiny tiny amount of matching colored shoe polish just in the scratch. For example see polishes here: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Shoe_Cream_Polish_44_colors_available_p/1002.htm
or here: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/TARRAGO_Shoe_Cream_Jar_94_colors_available_p/1006.htm


You could also ask in the Prada forum (if it's a Prada bag): http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/how-do-you-care-your-saffiano-leather-bags-559778.html

Good luck.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it would be possible to apply a tiny tiny amount of matching colored shoe polish just in the scratch. For example see polishes here: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Shoe_Cream_Polish_44_colors_available_p/1002.htm
> or here: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/TARRAGO_Shoe_Cream_Jar_94_colors_available_p/1006.htm
> 
> 
> You could also ask in the Prada forum (if it's a Prada bag): http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/how-do-you-care-your-saffiano-leather-bags-559778.html
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you! I hope I can find a color match. From the links you sent I did not see one I'm afraid. I will keep the board posted if I find one.


----------



## Sweetpea19

So I took my bag to a leather shop. He said to try acrylic paint and to dot it with a toothpick. I'm considering this as an option. I did call MK consumer services on Friday to bring my concerns to their company. The person helping me requested my name and number to have the supervisor call back. I'm waiting on that. Hopefully I know if something can be done on their end tomorrow!


----------



## estanko

how did this turn out?


----------



## Sweetpea19

estanko said:


> how did this turn out?



Customer service did nothing. I'm very disappointed. I left 2 messages for corporate but haven't heard back &#128533;


----------



## Mikkisound

Sweetpea19 said:


> I have a neon pink Saffiano bag with a teeny tiny tear in the leather revealing the black material underneath. Since the leather is neon pink and the material is black it is more noticeable. I almost thought about using a hot pink marker to dot it but I'm afraid it won't show up since its black. Could this be repaired another way?


If the leather is actually torn? Like punctured? Then there are bag spas that repair holes in leather. They will either use a clear leather glue, or a leather patch (matching your colour leather) underneath the hole. I do know a clear glue suitable for leather, I had the same problem and applied a tiny tiny amount to what was a very small triangle hole on my nappa leather handbag, it dries clear. But I think you should send your bag to a bag spa


----------



## Sweetpea19

Mikkisound said:


> If the leather is actually torn? Like punctured? Then there are bag spas that repair holes in leather. They will either use a clear leather glue, or a leather patch (matching your colour leather) underneath the hole. I do know a clear glue suitable for leather, I had the same problem and applied a tiny tiny amount to what was a very small triangle hole on my nappa leather handbag, it dries clear. But I think you should send your bag to a bag spa



My tear is not all the way through like a puncture. It just exposes the black material underneath the pink saffiano leather. I don't think a glue would do anything with this particular issue. It is very small and I'm thinking a small pin dot size of stain or dye would be the best fix. It's just matching the color that worries me bc it's so vibrant.

Ps. It's the bag that's in my profile pic


----------



## Cclark45

Hi, I'm new to this board n I'm not able to start my own thread yet n I hate to hack this post!!  I got a Michael Kors saffiano leather Selma handbag about 6 months ago and two corners have ripped in the seam, (I'm extremely careful with my handbags since I don't get to purchase new ones all too often) but back to the subject. I asked my local leather repair shop n he said it was not repairable because he couldn't get a machine into the corners to sew it. Any suggestions? Can I glue it? I love the bag n hate to NOT be able to use it.  Thanks much ladies.


----------



## thebarberswife

I'm new too and can't start my own thread either. My saffiano selma is fine but I've seen pics of Selmas getting dents in the leather giving it a wrinkled look in places. Is this fixable?


----------



## LeatherDoc

Sweetpea19 said:


> I have a neon pink Saffiano bag with a teeny tiny tear in the leather revealing the black material underneath. Since the leather is neon pink and the material is black it is more noticeable. I almost thought about using a hot pink marker to dot it but I'm afraid it won't show up since its black. Could this be repaired another way?



If you can post a picture I should be able to tell you whether you can do it yourself or use a specialist.


----------



## naitsirk

Were you able to solve this problem?


----------

